# Newbie question on regen



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

I finally got my cruze 2.0 liter diesel home. I absolutely love it and am getting used to the different feel it has just over 60000 miles on it. The check engine light was on when I took delivery and I drove it home a distance of about 300 kilometer or 200 miles It worked well and I am very happy. Today another distance about the same .
I had been waiting for the regen to occur and finally after a 10 minute warmup I noticed it was using quite a bit more fuel I assumed that this was my regen . Other than the increased amount of fuel being used is ran great . About 2-3 minutes in it began to jerk like a missfire would feel like on a gasoline model. 
It git pretty bad to the point where I thought it was possibly going to quit on me altogether.when I took my foot of the throttle and rolled up to a stop sign it was fine and idled fine . Upon light acceleration it jerked again and I pushed the pedal a little harder that seemed to help to the next corner . Again at idle all was well . It jerked and carried on again under light acceleration until I pulled into a drive through work pretty well there. Though I could feel the idle dropping a couple hundred rpm randomly. Out of the drive through back one the road it jerked again .Our service manuals at gm refered to this sensation as a fish bite . Once I got out of town I pushed it harder and up to highway speed. It was much better its stayed in regen for a few more minutes. Al of a sudden the mileage figures crept up and she was running like a dream once again. The codes were as follows this morning p11d7 p205b and there was a dpf pressure code as well. No of the lights came bavk on since cleared 200 miles ago
What are the expert thoughts on this?btw worked fine after the regen and improved the mileage somewhat as well since the regen


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

You should get a scangaugeII so you'll know every time you have a regen and the level of soot. Someone here sells these gauges preprogrammed for our diesels. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

I have a snap on full scan tool but may get a smaller version just to leave in the car . Will check for any new codes that didnt turn on the light . This was so violent it should have turned on the light


----------

